# rims



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

where can I find 17 inch rims with 9.5 inch in width and a 60 to 64 mm off set thanks


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

What kind of vehicle takes that offset?


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

tire shop said for the 04 gto 60 to 64 mm offset for 9.5 in.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

740tank said:


> tire shop said for the 04 gto 60 to 64 mm offset for 9.5 in.


More likely +50 to +54 instead of what you listed.


----------

